# Mansfield, OH ,AF Kaylee ID: 30 terrified



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14823558
Kaylee 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 30 10/6 .

















More About Kaylee.This beautiful girl was left in the fenced area of the pound overnight on 10/6/09 and it is a shame if her owners did this to her. She was absolutely terrified when we found her. It was difficult to catch her and although she is doing a little bit better now, she is still terribly scared of all the noise and commotion. She is a wonderful dog who just needs a gentle hand and some one willing to work with her so she can trust people again. 
My Contact Info
Richland County Dog Warden
Mansfield, OH
419-774-5892


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor girl - just doesn't understand what's happened to her, and why she is in a strange place without her family. How sad....perhaps they should put her in with baby Olivia (same shelter) for company.......

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for the scared girl.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw poor gal, so sad the owners did this, couldn't live with myself doing that.









Please







this poor scared & sad girl.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Someone did that to my corgi girl too. Threw her over the SPCA fence one night. When they found her the next morning she was scared to death and it took them 40 minutes to get her out from under a car. Initially they thought that was just the way she is: shy, scared, nervous. Yea,right. Fast forward two months an she is now doing great in flyball and agility classes. She wasn't shy. She was just traumatized.

I really hope someone can help this girl.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

morning bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg..that's horrible. Jax was terrified when I put her in a cage at the vet and there was nice ppl all around her all day. I can't imagine the terror and confusion this girl is feeling.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I am working on this dog. Is there anyone close enough to temp test her. I am especially concerned with how she reacts to other dogs. PLEASE HELP HER!

Also would like to know if anyone can help get her to me in KY.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

> Quote: we have a rescue in Minnesota willing to take KAylee.


Anyone know who this is?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Morning bump for the scared girl


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

No news... still working on this girl...


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Latest news... 

She is supposed to come to me this weekend. 

We need some help getting her from Mansfield to central Ohio. I have a couple that is adopting two of our horses in rescue that is going to come and pick them up on Saturday.

Route.....flexible!!


1) Mansfield OH to Columbus OH/ 1hr/ 5:00-6:00/ NEEDED

2) Columbus OH to Lancaster OH/ 1 hr/ 6:15-7:15/ NEEDED

3) Lancaster OH to Rockbridge OH/1/2 hr/ 7:30-8:00 filled (Sherrill)


Please contact jill @ [email protected] if you can help us out.

IF she can not get on this transport, she will most likely not come to me.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Sorry... I forgot to post the day... DHHHHH

This is for Friday. October 16, 2009


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump...

Anna - you may want to set this up in the transport section? Maybe more people will see it!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Once they have set a time, I will do that. Thanks K short!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

She should be here on Saturday morning!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! Thanks so much for helping her! Let me know if you need pictures posted. My email is in my profile!


----------

